# Ihre Meinung zu Dawn of War?



## Administrator (5. Oktober 2004)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## TekkenTec (5. Oktober 2004)

Ein Freund hat mir die Demo runtergeladen, ist schon ganz nett. Aber im Moment bin ich auf einem Knights of Honor-Trip. Vielleicht spiel ich dann auch mal mehr als nur das Tutorial 

MfG

TekkenTec


----------



## Terrorbifi (5. Oktober 2004)

Das Spiel ist


----------



## narotic (5. Oktober 2004)

Terrorbifi am 05.10.2004 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Spiel ist


so isses, bis auf die Kleinigkeit dass ich noch eine Orkkampagne will fällt mir absolut kein Kritikpunkt ein.
Balancing, Stabilität, Setting, Atmosphäre, einfach alles so wies sein sollte


----------



## nikolaz (5. Oktober 2004)

narotic am 05.10.2004 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Terrorbifi am 05.10.2004 16:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kommt vielleicht mit nem Add-On nach, was ich mir gut vorstellen kann. Wär geil wenn nochn paar Rassen kommen würden (z.B. DarkEldar oder Necrons   )


----------



## steve1177 (5. Oktober 2004)

Das Spiel ist wirklich    

Bis auf (kleine) Kritikpunkte:
-Terminatorentrupps: Sind nach dem bauen in der Basis, müssen zum upgraden erst rausgebeamt, wenn fertig wieder reingebeamt werden...
 Man sollte die Squads auch in Gebäuden und Fahrzeugen vergrössern/aufwerten können
-Man kann den Türmen keinen Attack-Befehl geben, was sich besonders bei Raketentürmen zeigt, die ja eigentlich optimal gegen Fahrzeuge sind.(Schiessen bei mir fast immer auf die Infantrie)
-Squadlimit im Multiplayer bei ungerader Spieleranzahl: Man kann sich zwar nen CPU-Player mit ins Team nehmen, aber der ist erstens keine große Hilfe(egal welcher KI-Level) und zweitens bei hohem Level so schnell, das er den Teamkollegen die Ressourcenpunkte klaut...
 Hierbei sollte es die Möglichkeit geben, das Squadlimit für das ganze Team festzulegen, wenn man z.B. 3 gg 2 zockt sollten beide Teams die gleiche maximale Anzahl an Truppen und Fahrzeugen haben, da man ansonsten im kleineren Team einer 1,5-fachen Übermacht gegenübersteht...

Aber das sei nur angemerkt, ansonsten ROCKT das Spiel im LAN, (Internetz hab ich noch nicht probiert) die Fights sind fantastisch actionreich und selbst nur zugucken macht unglaublich Laune. Dann hat man nälich endlich mal Zeit sich die mannigfaltigen, toll gemachten Animationen reinzuziehen   
CHAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGE!!!!

Steve


----------



## blutrichter (5. Oktober 2004)

Nun, nach der Demo werd ich mir das Spiel nicht kaufen. Ist mir irgendwie zu unübersichtlich und das Thema reizt mich nicht besonders. Die Figiren sehen blöd aus und irgendwie hat es zwar ein wenig Spaß gemacht, aber vom Hocker gehauen hat es mich nicht.


----------



## Flashlight (5. Oktober 2004)

also spiel ist super!
Man braucht zwar ein bischen um sich reinzufinden aber ich finds


----------



## Noob-Elite (6. Oktober 2004)

Kaum zu glauben, dass so viele das Spiel nicht kennen!!!    ( Nach der Umfrage)


----------



## Spassbremse (7. Oktober 2004)

Grossartige PC-Umsetzung des Warhammer 40k Universums.
Ich hoffe, dass Dawn of War für THQ ein grosser kommerzieller Erfolg wird, so dass man mit Addons und Sequels rechnen darf.
Ich will Tyraniden, Imperiale Armee und Tau... 

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## jsi (7. Oktober 2004)

ich finde das spiel auf sehr überzeugend umgesetzt.
aber ein paar rassen mehr wären schon nicht schlecht


----------



## Sprayer (9. Oktober 2004)

Noob-Elite am 06.10.2004 21:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Kaum zu glauben, dass so viele das Spiel nicht kennen!!!    ( Nach der Umfrage)



gute spiele brauchen eben kein hype wie zb. doom³, dachten sich die entwickler  .


----------



## ck001 (12. Oktober 2004)

Sprayer am 09.10.2004 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Noob-Elite am 06.10.2004 21:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zugegeben, der hype war nicht so groß, wie bei d3 (das kann man wohl kaum überbieten ...), aber dawn of war wurde schon lange sehnlichst erwartet (*hach*   ). dagegen wurde rome eher gepusht ...

mir egal, dawn of war rockt gewaltigst! nach der rome und der 40k demo hab ich mich für 40 k entschieden - kann sein, dass rome im weiteren spielverlauf mehr bietet. aber dawn of war hat mich vom ersten moment an in seinen bann gezogen.


----------



## Renner404 (12. Oktober 2004)

Na, ich finde das Spiel ein klein wenig oberflächlich. Ist mehr eins von den Spielen, die man schnell mal startet, bis zum Einheitenlimit produziert und dann die Truppen zum nächsten Gegner schickt. Es ist sicher nicht schlecht, aber für Leute die sich an vielen tollen kleinen Funktionen, richtiger Strategie und durchgetüftelten Hinterhalten erfreuen wollen ist das wohl doch nichts.


----------



## ck001 (12. Oktober 2004)

Renner404 am 12.10.2004 10:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Na, ich finde das Spiel ein klein wenig oberflächlich. Ist mehr eins von den Spielen, die man schnell mal startet, bis zum Einheitenlimit produziert und dann die Truppen zum nächsten Gegner schickt. Es ist sicher nicht schlecht, aber für Leute die sich an vielen tollen kleinen Funktionen, richtiger Strategie und durchgetüftelten Hinterhalten erfreuen wollen ist das wohl doch nichts.




deshalb sind rome und dow auch keine direkten konkurrenten, weil beide unterschiedliche spieler ansprechen. rome bedeutet taktik und epische schlachten. dow bedeutet dagegen actionreiche dynamik und detailverliebte animationen - und zudem auch einen für rts-spieler absolut unkomplizierten einstieg. einzig an das tempo musste ich mich gewöhnen, allerdings verlangt eben dieses tempo einiges an taktischem gespür.

rome ist mir dagegen zu langatmig und auch das szenario ist mir zu ausgelutscht; aber ich kenne viele, die rome für die genauigkeit und den realismus lieben und loben.

die spiele kannst du mit filmen vergleichen. während rome donnie darko ist, ähnelt dow mehr terminator 2. beide filme sind kult und beide filme sind gut. ich werde mir rome vielleicht eines tages zulegen - dow hat mich schon jetzt gefesselt. und sollte in addon (was für mich außer frage steht) eine komplette kampagne der anderen völker enthalten.

btw: so, wie ich das sehe, verbindet hdr: sum die vorteile beider spiele. ich sag nur: yiharr!


----------



## Harlekin (16. Oktober 2004)

Sprayer am 09.10.2004 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Noob-Elite am 06.10.2004 21:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehen wir es mal von meiner Seite aus:
Ich kenne das Spiel, habe es nie gespielt, und will es mir auch net zulegen.
Dann gucken wir dochmal welche Antwort am ehesten passt:
Ja genau: "Kenne ich nicht".
Und nur so kommt man an das Ergebnis.

Und das selbe ist es mit den anderen Spiele-Umfragen...



Wer da wohl gepennt hat in der PCG Redaktion...    

Ein, "Will ich mir net kaufen, kenne es aber" Button gibts ja net


----------



## MrCow (18. Oktober 2004)

Also ich kann nur sagen das DoW für mich das beste Multiplayer Strategie Spiel das je auf den Markt gekommen ist. Wer actionreiche Schlachten und detailverliebte Animationen liebt und sich nicht mit ewigem Baseaufbau aufhalten will ist bei dem Game genau richtig. Der SP ist natürlich etwas verhunst weil man nur die Space Marines spielen kann. Aber im MP is es absolut hammer und ich kann es wirklich nur weiterempfehlen


----------



## Mob (21. Oktober 2004)

*Strategie? Taktik? Fehlanzeige*



			
				MrCow am 18.10.2004 21:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kann nur sagen das DoW für mich das beste Multiplayer Strategie Spiel das je auf den Markt gekommen ist.


Strategie? Strategie??? Was für eine Strategie soll man denn da haben? Wer das Tabletop kennt, wird dieses Spiel nicht mögen. Was ist denn hier schon eine Einheit wert? Nichts. Bauen, losschicken, metzeln, neubauen, ... Das past alles nicht zur Spielart von Warhammer 40.000.  völlig unübersichtlich, ein Gewusel, man kann nicht vernünftig eingreifen. Im Tabletop-Spiel muss man sich den nächsten Zug genauestens überlegen. Hiervon ist in der PC-Umsetzung keine Spur. Von Taktik allgemein keine Spur. Noch schlimmer als Warcraft 3.


----------



## baggins (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Strategie? Taktik? Fehlanzeige*



			
				Mob am 21.10.2004 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> MrCow am 18.10.2004 21:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wer sagt denn, dass das eine 1:1 Umsetzung des Tabletop ist??? Niemand!
Es handelt sich bei dem Spiel um ein Echtzeitstrategiespiel im Warhammer Universum. Also  bitte nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. Von Taktik keine Spur?
Sorry dann hast du das Spiel nicht richtig gespielt. Ich würde mir niemals ein Meinung über das Tabletopspiel erlauben, da ich davon keine Ahnung  hab. Also bitte mach das Gleiche mit Echtzeitstrategiespielen.

So long!


----------

